

Play Tetris in a favicon - fosk
http://favris.info/

======
fosk
To play the game, move your mouse over the colored "F" image on the right and
click "Play".

~~~
TobbenTM
What colored "F" image?

The 'Favris' logo?

~~~
Edootjuh
It's on the right of the page.

~~~
hagyma
i guess we need to find a better way to get visitors attention... any ideas
apreciated!

------
michaels0620
For those who are interested there is also the classic arcade game Defender in
a favicon: <http://www.p01.org/releases/DEFENDER_of_the_favicon/>

------
sneak
Just because you can, doesn't mean that you should.

(Not the Tetris - scriptability of the Favicon.)

~~~
kijin
Scriptable favicons can be useful and unobtrusive when used judiciously. For
example, adding a small "1" in a red circle when a new message arrives. Sure,
you could just replace the favicon with another image that has the number
hard-coded into it, but that's a bit clunky and you'd need to prepare several
different images.

~~~
nknight
When is the last time a web feature with the potential to annoy was used only
judiciously?

I now expect the use of tabs to become impractical as half the websites on the
planet start animating their favicons and I can't handle the distracting
movement in the corner of my eye.

~~~
dasil003
What web feature _doesn't_ have the potential to annoy?

~~~
nknight
True, but most of them are confined to their own tab.

------
franzwong
Nobody in office knows you are playing.

~~~
hagyma
+1

------
sad_panda
Clever.

The entry point is very difficult to find, though.

~~~
ravejk
I agree. This is really awesome but the play button should be effortlessly
easy to find.

------
evoxed
That took me a second to figure out how to rotate pieces. After leaving it
alone a couple of times I've decided that it creates some pretty interesting
patterns. It's not nearly as creative, but it would be neat if eventually
favicons could be a little more useful and perhaps display something unique to
the page that you're on.

------
kibwen
I had absolutely no clue that you could use canvas to draw the favicon. That's
pretty cool.

------
chris_wot
And that was the end of my eyesite :-) But seriously, that's pretty amazing -
I can think of a lot of useful ideas for this. Like a Facebook status update,
or telling you that mail has been delivered.

~~~
hagyma
thanks!

------
pan69
Is this a remake of something else? I'm sure I've seen a Tetris in a favicon
before, many years ago.

I still applaud the effort though. It's well executed.

~~~
hagyma
hmm... let me know if you find it. we thought it was our idea... thanks!

------
alexwolfe
Very creative. The playing area is obviously a little small but the idea
behind this is really interesting. Thanks for sharing.

~~~
hagyma
and we already double sized the blocks... now it's basically 8x8... no zoom
was efficient when an L block was taking up only 4 pixels... :)

------
Sakes
Not working in my Safari. Had to open it in fire fox.

~~~
hagyma
chrome is best... we didn't dig too deep why safari doesn't play it well.

------
aniketpant
This is damn insane. Cool stuff.

------
hagyma
hope you guys enjoy favris! get ready for an upgrade soon! :)

